
Ask HN: Questions for Wes Bos about how he learned coding without a degree? - Pete-Codes
I&#x27;m interviewing Wes Bos soon for my blog: www.nocsdegree.com<p>Does anyone have anything they want to ask him about how he learned to code or about his courses? I was pretty surprised that he did Business Management at college and not Computer Science given he makes a very good living now teaching Javascript.
======
treggle
Lots of people learn to program without a degree. Is it a particularly
interesting thing in some way?

